# Wholesomes SportMix Dog Food?



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried this dog food. I had just bought it for my dog today and I am curious as to if anyone has any info on it or has used it before. Any feedback is helpful.

*Ingredients*:

Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement.

*Guaranteed Analysis:* 
Protein 26%
Fat 16%
Fiber 4%
Moisture 10%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 3.75%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids .40%


----------

